

Ara Shirinian: Students need a voice in commencement speaker decisions - desireco42
http://dailybruin.com/2015/04/28/ara-shirinian-students-need-a-voice-in-commencement-speaker-decisions/

======
JasonFruit
Admittedly an awful choice of commencement speaker, but perhaps among the five
least important matters in a student's career. It's less important than
students having a say in the dining hall's choice of salad dressings, for
example; I remember the ranch dressing with perhaps inordinate fondness, but I
have no idea who my commencement speaker was.

~~~
navait
My school picked a student's name out of a hat and chose him as commencement
speaker. Not a particularly inspiring speech, but at least not someone bad.

I also got a 128 MB flash drive as a gift. This was in 2013.

------
sriramk
FWIW, I think Nathan will make a fascinating commencement speaker. He gets a
lot of flak (rightfully) for Intellectual Ventures but he has a lot of success
in multiple unrelated fields (cooking! archaeology! Microsoft).

------
teddyh
> _The class of 2015_ […] _should be given a speaker who can represent the
> true values of UCLA._

Maybe that’s what they _did get_ , and the values of UCLA are not what you
thought they were.

------
jack-r-abbit
Maybe they can use their voice to boo him off the stage.

------
ptaffs
Future students have a choice, and a voice; judge an institution by the way it
conducts itself. Go somewhere cool.

